# RELABLER NEEDED IN Los angeles/ Orange county, CA area



## programmed (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good relabelers in los angeles, orange county, CA area? 
Thanks


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

your best bet is to post this in TF classifieds.


----------



## Division26 (Aug 7, 2007)

I am also looking for the same in LA and it is very difficult I have even scoured Craigslist for seamstresses etc and almost everyone has been a flake so far. If you find one please post there contact info and I will do the same.


----------



## stunn (Sep 6, 2006)

wow this is hella simple............if u know how to speak spanish it should be a breez and u can get it done cheaper..........if u dont speak spanish get some one that knows and go to downtown l.a and about 80% of the latinos that u see walking around on rush hour know how to do that, so ask them...........if u dont want to do that put a paper on the buildings where they make clothes and write in spanish what u want and add ur phone number and they will contac u


----------



## rokhause (Nov 8, 2007)

programmed said:


> Does anyone know of any good relabelers in los angeles, orange county, CA area?
> Thanks


 
When you do find a good one for labels please do let me know too, Thanks Big-M.


----------

